# New shots of my sleepy tegu



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I grabbed some new shots today while he was awake.



SERRAPYGO said:


> I grabbed some new shots today while he was awake.


A little lethargic and a little grumpy, but we rolled with it. As sluggish as he is this time of year, he still perks up for food!

View attachment 176949


View attachment 176950


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

That thing is a beast!


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

How long have you owned him and what do you keep him in?

He looks like a plump happy Tegu.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Aww. He's a cute lil' bugger, haha.

I really wish I had the space for one. They're such awesome animals! I think it's my "dream herp".


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice pics SERRA. he looks v tired though.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Nice round of pics Serra..Always a pleasure to see this beast.....


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

notaverage said:


> How long have you owned him and what do you keep him in?
> 
> He looks like a plump happy Tegu.


Since last August. He's in a 125g hopefully for a long while. Plump, happy, yes. Growth has slowed down over the winter months, but not his appetite.

Thanks all!

Who staraightened out my pics? Much obliged!









another shot


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

SERRAPYGO said:


> Who staraightened out my pics? Much obliged!


That was me. I hate side-scrolling.









He's such a cute little bugger!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mettle said:


> Who staraightened out my pics? Much obliged!


That was me. I hate side-scrolling.









He's such a cute little bugger!
[/quote]
Thanks on both!









His attitude hasn't been cute lately.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

haha that must be an awesome pet COOL PHOTOS


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

nice shots man, ive never seen one, but he looks pretty chill, and calm in your hand there


----------



## Marine Aquatics (Jan 24, 2009)

Very nice tegu


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

I'm pretty new to tegus, and I've heard alot of hype on these guys from seasoned owners. At first, I thought it was just overzealous talk, but tegus really do have the goods to make them great pets. Except for the Columbian variant. Thanks, all!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

What a pretty lizard. I almost traded a couple baby beardies for a pair of tegus, but didn't have an extra encloser or lights ready for them. And I like to have things that will breed for me but I read that tegus have to be 4-5 years old and even then its hit or miss. So I passed on them. A decision I still regret. Even more after seeing your pics.


----------

